# Pacers get Marquis Daniels !!



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

July 5, 2006

Pacers sending Croshere to Mavs
Indiana will receive G Marquis Daniels in exchange for longest-tenured Pacer

By Mike Wells
[email protected]




> Austin Croshere's career with the Indiana Pacers appears to be over.
> 
> 
> The Pacers have agreed to trade Croshere to the Dallas Mavericks for guard Marquis Daniels, according to people with knowledge of the situation.
> ...


INDYSTAR


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Holler!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Enjoy Quisy...great player...we'll find someway to cope with Croshere, I hope...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

****. I mean, I love Daniels, but Croshere was very important to the team, as both a leader, and a guy who could spread the floor at the 4. We have 3 people who can play PF/C now.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> ****. I mean, I love Daniels, but Croshere was very important to the team, as both a leader, and a guy who could spread the floor at the 4. We have 3 people who can play PF/C now.


Croshere was good, but I think Daniels will help us more in the long run.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Something positive about Croshere?

Please, someone make me feel better about this trade.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'll miss Cro.. All of his missed dunks and his baldness.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

StackAttack said:


> Something positive about Croshere?
> 
> Please, someone make me feel better about this trade.


He's a very good player, we will miss him. He will make most any open shot you give him, he can rebound, play defense, and get these crazy looking dunks. Don't worry, your gettin a great player. He will fit in with ya'll as well.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

C- Foster/Harrison
PF- Jermaine
SF- Granger/Williams
SG- Jackson/Jones/Daniels/White
PG- AJ/Tinsley/Sarunas

Are we sign and trading Freddie for a big man? Maybe we have a deal with Jackson already worked out.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

You guys will love Daniels. He may get to start on the Pacers. I'm happy for him. I dont want Croshere in a Mavs uni. OMG we can get so much more for Quis.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Future7 said:


> You guys will love Daniels. He may get to start on the Pacers. I'm happy for him. I dont want Croshere in a Mavs uni. OMG we can get so much more for Quis.


We'll have to trade Jackson (YES!) for Daniels to start. Don't worry, though. Croshere will make a nice backup for Dirk. Much more reliable than Keith Van Horn.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm gonna have to start watching the Pacers a little more. I can see Quis becoming a star over there.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Get move for the pacers, horriable move for the mavs, I think Daniels can become a all-star.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> You guys will love Daniels. He may get to start on the Pacers. I'm happy for him. I dont want Croshere in a Mavs uni. OMG we can get so much more for Quis.


Don't worry you are getting a great lockerroom guy. Hustles on every play. Plays hurt, can rebound and drive to the basket. And his contract is up after this season.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I like the direction Bird is taking the team. Williams, White and Daniels are all very good athletes that can handle the ball.

My guess is that the Pacers will play a lot of small ball with JON at center


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Is Croshere a good defender? I think he but I'm not sure, I havent seen him play much.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

You guys are getting a potential all-star, if he starts and can stay healthy. I really dont get this trade from the Mavericks perspective.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I hope you enjoy him as much as Im going to miss him...


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Chaos said:


> You guys are getting a potential all-star, if he starts and can stay healthy. I really dont get this trade from the Mavericks perspective.


This is cool and all but damnit I'm really going to miss Croshere. I hope we can get him back once his contract ends and he can retire a Pacer.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> My guess is that the Pacers will play a lot of small ball with JON at center


Jermaine's too weak to play C, not to mention that he's going to be dropping about 20 pounds this off season. I hope we don't get Al Harrington and have that lineup.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Man said:


> This is cool and all but damnit I'm really going to miss Croshere. I hope we can get him back once his contract ends and he can retire a Pacer.


He still has a good 6 years left in him before he even thinks about retiring. I do want him back as a Pacer when his contract expires. Hopefully he has no hard feelings for this.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lots of guards on the Pacers right now:

G - Johnson, Tinsley, Sarunas
G - Jackson, Daniels, Jones (tendered a QO)
F - Granger, Williams

Is someone else being moved?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

HKF said:


> Is someone else being moved?


Stephen Jackson, hopefully.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> Lots of guards on the Pacers right now:
> 
> G - Johnson, Tinsley, Sarunas
> G - Jackson, Daniels, Jones (tendered a QO)
> ...


Well with Tins, Jax and AJ . I am about 100% sure one if is gone and very likely two of the 3.
I think this move also Signals that Indiana feels they are banking on getting Harrington or another 4 somewhere..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Great, great move by us, but like many have already said our man Croshere is gonna be well missed...I was really hoping that he would retire as a Pacer, but hopefully we'll see him end his career here where he belongs...

I love this move, but I'm very sad about losing Austin, he's a quality person as he is a player, and he will continue to be one of my favorite player, and I also wish him the best in Dallas... :cheers: 

And yes it looks like Jax is all but gone, which is pretty sad as well, but if it's for the best of the team, then I'm all for it....and Bird please don't bring in Al, because like PF said JO is not suited to be a C. at all....

Great move by us once again.... :cheers: :clap:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HKF said:


> Lots of guards on the Pacers right now:
> 
> G - Johnson, Tinsley, Sarunas
> G - Jackson, Daniels, Jones (tendered a QO)
> ...


Why am I not surprised you excluded White :nonono:


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Great, great move by us, but like many have already said our man Croshere is gonna be well missed...I was really hoping that he would retire as a Pacer, but hopefully we'll see him end his career here where he belongs...
> 
> I love this move, but I'm very sad about losing Austin, he's a quality person as he is a player, and he will continue to be one of my favorite player, and I also wish him the best in Dallas... :cheers:
> 
> ...


I'd like to have AI can you imagine.

Foster
O'Neal
Granger
Daniels
Iverson

Amazing. I guess it depends on who all we give for AI, Jackson and some others but I duno.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> I guess it depends on who all we give for AI, Jackson and some others but I duno.



In order for us to get AI we would have to give up J.O. or maybe do a package with Granger...either way it's not going to happen, and I'm glad it's not...if this was 5 yrs. ago I would do it in a heartbeat, but now theres no way that I would want AI, I mean he's good and all, but he's too old, and I don't want to give up any of our key guys right now.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

You can resign and trade Freddie Jones to Wizards for a resigned Jared Jeffries...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Assuming this is a bye bye to Freddie Jones and Stephen Jackson, nice deal. Even if one of them leave, nice deal. I haven't seen Croshere much, he seems to be solid, but I would've liked more for him.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

I can't believe some of us are sad to see Croshere go.

Not only do we get a better player, we get his contract off our hands now.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Salary dump by the Mavericks. They couldn't have a longterm MLE deal sitting behind Howard, Stackhouse, Harris and potentially Ager.

Daniels is never going to be an All-Star like some fans have suggested. That six-week flash he had in his rookie season is really the only noteworthy thing he's ever done in the league, but in his defense, he's had to contend with some depth issues on Dallas as well as a few wear-and-tear injuries.

You guys definitely won the talent part of the trade.

Is Dallas sending someone else? Seems like they'd have to to balance the salaries.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Is Dallas sending someone else? Seems like they'd have to to balance the salaries.


That's what I've been waiting to hear about. This is screaming for a 3 way deal considering the salary differences.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

*MARQUIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










I thought that Larry was trying to make us into the Mavs East, I just didn't know he would try this hard. This is fantastic. If we can add Al I will be thrilled. I have a feeling that we will and that those won't be the only two moves.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

wow I am going to miss croshere  The only player to ever dunk on shaq in the finals and the only white player to dunk on shaq


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Croshere dunked on Shaq?!

I thought Coleman was the only one to ever dunk on Shaq ingame?

got a GIF?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

loving it 

different_13 i think it happend in the nba finals 2000.. cant remember though

this is looking good. stephen jackson you bum, you're next :cheers:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I love Daniels! Now it's time to trade Jax..!!


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Sign and Trade with Atlanta : SJax -> Harrington

PG: Tinsley/Runi/
SG: Daniels/Freddy
SF: Granger/Williams
PF: Harrington/Pollard
C: Jermaine/Foster

NICE!! NICE!!


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> Sign and Trade with Atlanta : SJax -> Harrington


Another SF. That's exactly what we need.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Scipio said:


> Another SF. That's exactly what we need.


Better to get back-up SG in SJax than give Harrington for nothing!! ??


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Great move. Now just avoid Al! He IS weak rebouder, he is tweener with very few if any post moves he isn't even ok defender against good bigs and he has too big ego to be back up (we should know it by now :biggrin: ). Waist of money brings nothing new weakens our defense and rebounding and still we would have nobody who plays in post on the other hand we would have another jupshooter who is bit trigger happy... oh and JO (with less mass) is not good option as center  atleast not with Al.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

On side note Daniels is natural sg and has more potential than Bonzi and is cheaper and isn't that big risk... damn I love this trade :banana:


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I really wanted Daniels in Orlando. 
This kid has talent and will become a good player now that he should get consistent playing time.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

Banjoriddim said:


> Great move. Now just avoid Al! He IS weak rebouder, he is tweener with very few if any post moves he isn't even ok defender against good bigs and he has too big ego to be back up (we should know it by now :biggrin: ). Waist of money brings nothing new weakens our defense and rebounding and still we would have nobody who plays in post on the other hand we would have another jupshooter who is bit trigger happy... oh and JO (with less mass) is not good option as center  atleast not with Al.


Man I can't believe you are so anti-Al. I've always liked the kid. He is an underrated defender as well. The nice thing about Al is that he can legitamately play 2 positions SF/PF. My only concern if we get him is that Danny G isn't getting as much PT, unless O'Neal plays C.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

jreywind said:


> Man I can't believe you are so anti-Al. I've always liked the kid. He is an underrated defender as well. The nice thing about Al is that he can legitamately play 2 positions SF/PF. My only concern if we get him is that Danny G isn't getting as much PT, unless O'Neal plays C.


I have nothing against him as player but I don't want him to become Pacers for few reosons I mentioned... He doesn't adress a need and need PT he was good defender when he was slimmer and quicker now he isn't by any means full time sf (he just can't guard quicker guys) and he is underzised for pf also hes is bad rebounder for pf position and I don't see how we can find enough playing time for him as back up. Also I don't see how he could tolerate if he doesn't get many minutes... All in all I guess I sound so anti-Al coz I think we could get guys who could help us more in post and with rebounding. Now if our cemistry will be ok and Al find a place and doesn't take too much money then I wouldn't mind haveing him. I would just hate seeing him as starting pf at +30 minutes a night. Another things for some reason I hope that some players will do fine but I wouldn't like to have in Pacers uniform (something like that happened with Petja I liked him in Śerbian team and I was hes fan when he played in Europe but as Pacers...  ).


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I see your point, he does need help against the smaller 3s. In my opinion though his plusses outweigh his negatives by far. I'd much rather see him then some oaf that can't play. I think the reason I like him was that he brought a certain attitude and edge to the team. In many ways I felt he was the team leader at times.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I am happy with Marquis, but it will be wierd to not have croshere playing for the Pacers anymore. It will also be wierd to see him playing for the Mavs. Pacers definetly look like they are going to have a new look team next year exspecially if they make some more moves.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

cpawfan said:


> I like the direction Bird is taking the team. Williams, White and Daniels are all very good athletes that can handle the ball.
> 
> My guess is that the Pacers will play a lot of small ball with JON at center


I agree daniels and white can both handle the rock. some insurance incase of more problems with Tinsley.

I do think Bird will trade for a center. Too many wings on the team. Stephen Jackson is a dead man walkin


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I love Jax, but I'd rather have Jones, hopefully we keep Jones. We need Al Harrington, he is a great player, plus he fits in with Indy's new style, the problem would be Granger would get moved back to the bench if we trade for a center. JO would have to play center in that case so I duno.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> I love Jax, but I'd rather have Jones.



I love Jones, but I rather have Jax, and unfortunetly I think that they're both ghost....


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I love Jones, but I rather have Jax, and unfortunetly I think that they're both ghost....


Just depends on what offers Freddie gets and if anyone wants Jack. Honestly, I'd rather give Bonzi $5 mil for 6 years than Freddie close to that. However, after us passing on Marcus Williams and the Ricky Davis trade, I suspect that we are done with potential problem childs.


----------



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

absolutebest said:


> However, after us passing on Marcus Williams and the Ricky Davis trade, I suspect that we are done with potential problem childs.



dont you mean the Artest deal?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

absolutebest said:


> Honestly, I'd rather give Bonzi $5 mil for 6 years than Freddie close to that.


Can we even sign Bonzi for 6 years? I thought under the new CBA, only the previous team could sign a FA for 6 years, and all else would be 5. I really doubt any time signs Freddie for more than the MLE/few years, and I'm pretty sure we'll match that without hesitation.



> However, after us passing on Marcus Williams and the Ricky Davis trade, I suspect that we are done with potential problem childs.


Ricky Davis for Jamaal Tinsley was most likely just another made-up rumor.



> dont you mean the Artest deal?


No. He's talking about how we passed on guys who could be problems, like Davis and Marcus Williams, not how we traded one for a half-year rental + 2 playoff games of a worse player.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, Nazr, Vlad, etc... got signed to the MLE for six years I believe, by new teams. So... maybe it was five, but I could swear it was six.


----------

